# 303 british vs 300 savage



## biggamehunter69 (Feb 6, 2006)

Which one is better for deer.


----------



## gazoo (Nov 16, 2005)

Do you have both or are you looking at getting one or the other?

:-?


----------



## gazoo (Nov 16, 2005)

This may help you a little as well.

300 Savage Remington® Express® 180 Soft Point Core-Lokt® R303B1 
303 BritishRemington® Express® 180 Soft Point Core-Lokt®

Velocity (ft/sec)
Cartridge Type Bullet Muzzle 100 200 300 400 500 
Remington® Express® 2350 2025 1728 1467 1252 1098 
Remington® Express® 2460 2124 1817 1542 1311 1137

Energy (ft-lbs)
Cartridge Type Bullet Muzzle 100 200 300 400 500 
Remington® Express® 2207 1639 1193 860 626 482 
Remington® Express® 2418 1803 1319 950 687 517

This is from remingtons website..it is also their low end priced ammo. I know alot of hunters that use the trusty old 303. That is my dads gun of choice for deer. It is also what my hunting partener used until he inherited a Savage 308.


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

Well both would take a deer down at close range. Both would be a good round for that. As I remember right the 303 has a bit more recoil then the 300 savage. Also you can find 150 grain rounds for both the only thing to say is that the 303 has a bit more speed and impact then the savage.


----------



## Sin man (Jul 25, 2006)

id get what ever the ammo is cheapest for and a more selection of it.


----------



## caribukiller (Oct 30, 2006)

i would get a full auto bren gun .303 brit for deer

no just kidding but i would take the .303 because the ammo is cheap(well my dad used to get a 400rd ttin a year free) and the lee-enfield


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

303 british... oh the memories. The old flip up style sites and a gun that looked like it hurts when it kicks. Watched my grandpa mow alot of deer down in his day with that gun.


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

303 has my vote.


----------



## clampdaddy (Aug 9, 2006)

I know the Brit has a little more pop to it but I just love the 300 savage. When you think about it the ol' savage is the shooting worlds first short mag. The english originaly came out with the long cased belt wearing Hollands super 30 (300 H&H) so they could equal the original ballistcs of the baddest 30 cal around (30-06) with thier long grained cordite propelant and savage did the same thing with thier short little sharp shouldered cartridge. New propelants have left the little indian in the dust but at one time it was a true stud among rifle cartridges so I never feel underguned when I carry mine.


----------



## great white hunter (Apr 3, 2006)

The 303 brit has my vote I have seen alot of animals taken with this accurate round from 55 inch bull moose to a grizzly ( The 303 is NOT my choosen round for Grizzly bear )


----------

